# How to run Linux from external hard drive?



## krul (Apr 10, 2006)

Dear members of Comunity!
I'd like to install and run Linux from external Hard Drive .
My goals---to surf internet with Linux, store from internet data, media and etc
and then to use stored material with Windows O/S. I belived that it will be interesting for many people and solutions are existing.
I am waiting for Yours answers. Friendly--Victor Krul 67 y.o. pensioner and student in a Technical College. Sydney ,Australia 13/04/2006


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Well your only option would be to boot from a USB drive but not all computers support booting from a USB drive. Not to mention how do you plan to read and write to an EXT3 partition from within Windows. You can certainly read and EXT3 partition from Windows within 3rd party utilities but you cannot write to it.

Puppy Linux and Damn Small Linux will both run from USB drives. I don't know about others but it is a place to start.


----------



## krul (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you very much for answer and Advice.
Next week it will beginning of study in college and I will disscuss it with my Teachers. By the way--I wish you eximine website:
"http://www-static.cc.gatech.edu/-quocminch/linuxtips/installlinux.html" ,
it is very interesting, in my opinion.
Your friendly--Victor Krul Sydney, Australia. 19/04/2006 :sigh:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Hello Victor and welcome to TSF. If you're will, you could re-partition your main hard drive and use 1 partition as the "/boot" for linux. This will at least get Linux booted up to the point where it can then access the USB drive for the remainder of the files that it will need. However, you'll need to make sure that your computers BIOS is capable of accessing beyond the 1024 cylinder limit for booting.


----------



## krul (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for Answer and for funny humor.
Victor Krul. Sydney, Australia. 22/04/2006


----------



## krul (Apr 10, 2006)

*Greeting Everyone*

Hello everyone!
I am very busy with my current study in college and absolutely
have not time to work with this (Linux) question.
I hope that after end of second semester I will try something 
to do with "linux", but I more belive in the Linux Comunity then 
to myselve. Greating you all--Victor .
Sydney , Australia 09/06/2006


----------



## krul (Apr 10, 2006)

*Additional Information*

Hi everyone! 
I'd seen recently in a shop "memory stick" 4GB with lebel that it works with "Linux" too! Of couse it woks and with usb1 and with usb2. Here what I recorded in the shop:



> * " I-Disk||
> usb2 High Speed.
> 'Pretec'
> $A285.95
> ...


 Greeting everyone--victor 12/07/2006 Sydney, Australia


----------



## krul (Apr 10, 2006)

Greeting Eveyone!
I installed fedora-8 (full version) and, later, on the top Fedora-9 (only desktop vesion) and still have 3 huge problems:
1. it is not recognition of printer (Xerox, Phaser-3110) inspite of installation CD-ROM has Linux driver.
2. it is not recognition of sound card.
3. it is no connection to the internet. I have DSL ,Siemens dsl modem with output for ethernet and for usb. My PC has only usb1.
Please , explaine me, how to connect Linux into Internet via usb port.
Friendly--victor. Sydney.Australia. 01/11/2008


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome back to the forum! I have one question for you, are you still booting from a flash drive, or are you booting from your hdd?

Also, just a side note:


> Well your only option would be to boot from a USB drive but not all computers support booting from a USB drive. Not to mention how do you plan to read and write to an EXT3 partition from within Windows. You can certainly read and EXT3 partition from Windows within 3rd party utilities but you cannot write to it.


The truth of the matter is that you can boot from an external hdd if you *must*. This isn't recommended to be honest. The reason is that you have to change the boot sequence, and the timing. If you can't boot off your internal hdd then your next best bet is to boot from a flash drive. 

Cheers!


----------

